# 10/21 Wahoo and YFT (Late report)



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

we left the dock at 5:30 and had lines out at 7 AM just north of the nipple.. Worked ledges west to east on our way to the elbo.. 

Had our first knock down about 30 mins later and kept the boat in gear for another knock down!! Great start! 

We boated the first which was a skip-jack tuna.. The second fish was a solid good eating grade yellow fin tuna!! Sweet! A first for my boat and for my crew!

Line backs out and work the same area for a bit.. End up with another great knock down and the drag is screamin' WAHOO!!! 
The fight lasted a good and we finally get a look at the size! Its a very solid fish!!

We get to the trolling weight and start over handing the leader into boat to sink the gaff!! BAH!! There goes this stud wahoo swimming off!! :wallbash: a little bummed but still feeling optimistic with already having lots of action!

worked the same ledges west of the nipple for a few more hours with out much action..

Decided to start working a few ledges just before edge..

Action picked up with several more knock downs around the 240" area.. had a great wahoo bite and the drag screamed for a good while but spit the hook.. DOH! Lines back out and worked the same area.. 10 mins later the drag is screaming!! Gaffed a solid wahoo!! In the same area we had a solid tuna that we should have boated but my damn gaff slipped out of my hands!! Dammit!! haha

Now we are stoked and I am totally relieved as the captain!! Completing both of my goals!! I have caught these fish before but never called the shots.. drove the boat.. rigged the lines.. etc.. My crew was very happy with the trip and we had a great trip with some amazing memories!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So Derek, when are you going to invite me out on one of these badass trips to try out my new Talica? Give me a call if you ever have an empty spot. 850-776-0445.

Matt Watts


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Great job guys. It always feels good when you have a plan and a vision and are able to make it happen.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a great trip!!! Don't that fish taste sweeter when your making all the calls yourself.


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

What a great feeling. Looking forward to my first self-called YFT. Can I ask what he hit?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

most of my fish that were caught and lost..

hit on my set-up that requires 50lb class gear.. I was using a 16oz trolling lead, 20 ft of 250 mono, 7 ft of wire to my purple/black or pink islander with a ballyhoo. The baits are set way back to achieve maximum depth and trolled in between 6-9 knots with most hits being around 7-8 knots... 
'
I would hit "MOB" on the GPS once I received a strike.. kept the boat in gear and a few times had a double hook up. Typically caught more than one fish per spot..

I had lost some tackle to some strikes.. A cedar plug was waaayyy back and got slammed.. I believe a toothy fish (wahoo) cleaned me off because the plug was rigged with heavy mono..

I also lost a "bonita" trolling bait.. I was using that on the trolling lead set up.. I had an awesome strike but the wire snapped at the lure for some reason.. It was a fresh wire twist.. I am assuming I didn't have the drag loose enough for our speeds! bah!

hope this helps!! Hope to get back out there one more time!!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Matt! Will keep that in mind! Have to get ya out there with the neighborhood crew!!


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks. I've had my best results at those speeds to with wahoo. Blue and White Islander (here's where everybody reading says outloud to their computer "No S#!t dude!" ) anyway, I need to try the pink and black. Going Wednesday and Saturday if the weather holds...


----------

